# MSI GeForce RTX 4090 Suprim X



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2022)

The MSI GeForce RTX 4090 Suprim X is the quiestest RTX 4090 custom-design that we've tested. It runs at an unbelievable 28.6 dBA in our review, under full load, 4K, 60 FPS with ray tracing enabled, and temperatures are still really good.

*Show full review*


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 12, 2022)

Just an FYI - listed at OcUK for £2300.

I think it's quite arrogant to suggest these cards are anything but appallingly priced. Gouging by etailers or MSRP with taxes, regardless, this sets the bar worringly high for all subsequent Ada series cards to be £1000+.

I didn't realise that PC gaming hardware was becoming so elitist. 

The only possible silver lining is that the 4090ti isn't ever coming and the product stack will settle with this as the 3090ti standard. Perhaps we might see the chop-shop 4070 performing at higher than 3080 performance at something reasonable?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> listed at OcUK for £2300.


Yeah European pricing seems to be crazy .. 









						GeForce RTX 40 Series GPUs / Video Graphics Cards | Newegg.com
					

Shop GeForce RTX 40 Series GPUs / Video Graphics Cards on Newegg.com. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.com


----------



## Hossein Almet (Oct 12, 2022)

In 3 online shops I've just visit, all the MSI cards have been sold out.  Talking about though time ahead, hey!


----------



## swirl09 (Oct 12, 2022)

I went with this one. I would have much rathered an FE, but its not an option sadly. Knew the gains over the FE would be extremely minimal, so I didnt go for the Strix this time - Asus really went heavy with their pricing.


----------



## Darller (Oct 12, 2022)

The power limit is surprising! This is the one I reserved at my local brick and mortar because my 3090 Suprim X has been so wonderful, but that power limit makes me wonder if they're trying to cover something up in their design.

On to more reviews!



the54thvoid said:


> I didn't realise that PC gaming hardware was becoming so elitist.


This is their absolute top end halo card.  Halo products are always extremely expensive.  Climb down off the soap box for a while and wait for market pricing on the cards actually aimed at typical PC gaming enthusiasts; these are not.


----------



## Dazz023 (Oct 12, 2022)

Great reviews, great cards, insane prices in EU. 2,450 euro for this one in my country...
@W1zzard
Minor typo in your "Maximum Overclock Comparison" table. This card is listed there as 4080.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 12, 2022)

Darller said:


> The power limit is surprising! This is the one I reserved at my local brick and mortar because my 3090 Suprim X has been so wonderful, but that power limit makes me wonder if they're trying to cover something up in their design.
> 
> On to more reviews!
> 
> ...



We made these apologies when Nvidia started pimping the Titan cards at £1000+. There was the excuse that they were semi-professional cards. We've gone so far past that point though. 

You don't need a soapbox to think that things are a bit silly.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2022)

Dazz023 said:


> Great reviews, great cards, insane prices in EU. 2,450 euro for this one in my country...
> @W1zzard
> Minor typo in your "Maximum Overclock Comparison" table. This card is listed there as 4080.


Thanks fixed. I looked at that table at least 50 times and missed it t.t


----------



## firejohn (Oct 12, 2022)

Why don‘t you add the other custom cards in the charts, but only the FE? Like power consumption at idle?

Edit: The Suprim X is my favourite, also before seeing any tests. Though the idle consumption is really high.


----------



## THU31 (Oct 12, 2022)

I love MSI cards. I have been buying those exclusively since 2012 (660, 770, 970, 1080, 2070 S, 3080).

Not going to buy this one, though.


----------



## Blue4130 (Oct 13, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Just an FYI - listed at OcUK for £2300.
> 
> I think it's quite arrogant to suggest these cards are anything but appallingly priced. Gouging by etailers or MSRP with taxes, regardless, this sets the bar worringly high for all subsequent Ada series cards to be £1000+.
> 
> ...


Do you honestly think they won't release a ti version down the line?


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2022)

Darller said:


> This is their absolute top end halo card.  Halo products are always extremely expensive.  Climb down off the soap box for a while and wait for market pricing on the cards actually aimed at typical PC gaming enthusiasts; these are not.


Correct, but we've seen the sub-halo products also climb up, and up, and up.

This is a break from the history of GPUs, we've had occasional high price halo products but they were something special. GTX 690, dual GPU at 1K for example. The first Titan at 1K.

Now though these 'Titans' are the norm for top and sub top (100~102 die is integral to the stack since Maxwell)... and you get a _cut down chip_ at an even bigger premium. The perf/dollar for these cards is worse than it's ever been. Numbers don't lie, there is no soap box here, there is only escalation to new heights, gen to gen. Get less, but pay more.

So yes, that's worrying and should be for everyone including you. Maybe you failed to see it, now you can't anymore. There is only ONE saving grace: the stack of GPUs in every gen since Turing has been catering to a much wider range of performance, perhaps that is what you're alluding at for 'typical PC gaming enthusiast pricing'. It shows as the x90 cards just simply don't pay off at lower resolutions, while lower placed cards do nearly just as well. You can indeed 'move down' along with how a price point is moved gen-to-gen... but if you do... you'll find the net perf gain is minimal and upgrading really not worth it.

I find myself looking at x60's now for example, where I used to look at x80's. But it doesn't feel right and it certainly won't when that x60 has moved to an x70~80 price point. It feels like, and really is, a bad deal and the reason is _actual GPU progress is finite, and we're moving in on that moment. _Those halo prices certainly do bleed over to everything below.

Its also detrimental to gaming if there is a growing gap between GPUs in a stack/in the market. For all involved... because devs cater to common denominators.

I wonder what the turning point will be, but it'll be coming from Nvidia before AMD that is for sure. AMD is content either way: they own consoles for gaming, so if the crowd moves because PC got too pricy, they win regardless. Nvidia is however invested here. The RT push for PC will fall on their shoulders, console lives in a separate dimension in that sense, and the expense versus payoff will create immense pressure for the company. They / Geforce can't live off mining.

Will Nvidia drop a good, value king Ada card, and what will it look like? How handicapped will it be? Big question marks, but they'll have to at some point. The early signs are not hopeful given the 192 bit bus on a friggin x80. Inb4 the 128 bit (96?!) x60... it'll be irrelevant within two years. Handicapped VRAM will always turn its ugly head faster than you want.


----------



## Stimer111 (Oct 13, 2022)

Dear all,

Can you please add power setup test
Performance with undervolting, underclocking
150W
200W
300W
400W
500W
Optimum power, voltage,clock for 4K-60FPS-VSYNC

Comparision with other card on choosed TDP i thing we can campare almost any card at 200W TDP - seet GPU spot

Love and Truth
Yan






						Black Operation, Secret Space Program, Space Colonies and Human Trafficking - Ascension Glossary
					






					ascensionglossary.com
				




as always suprimx is the best, imagine suprimx full cover water block all in one cooling. 2x140mm


----------



## desiprofessor (Oct 14, 2022)

Great review. I've got the Suprim X and am really excited with it. 

Do you guys know if the voltage can be changed? From my understanding the voltage has been locked, but guru3d made it seem like it could be altered. Right now I only have control over Power limit, temp limit, memory and mhz speed. 

If there is a way to unlock voltage I'd love to hear how. Like the above post, specific overclock settings being shared would be nice as a starting point, or seeing what is reasonably attainable.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Oct 14, 2022)

A very nice card and the one I would personally most likely go for if not for the unreasonably high idle and media power consumption, therefore it would have to be the Founders, which is really a well-rounded product this time around.



the54thvoid said:


> I didn't realise that PC gaming hardware was becoming so elitist.


It isn't. You can still happily game at 1080p 60fps and it'll be no worse of an experience than 15 years ago and you can put together a very decent rig to accomplish that for under $300 (admittedly by going used, but still; I actually managed just that for even less for a friend about 3 years ago when I snagged a 980Ti for $90, then combined it with 2600k and 16gb of ram - it still does everything he wants it to, although he's not a huge gamer). If however, you want to push that sweet 4k 144Hz to the limit, now you can. Sure, it won't be cheap, but is finally doable.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm perplexed about the overclocking results.  The FPS rating of all the cards seems to be completely uncorrelated with the core or memory clocks.  I was thinking it was the power limit causing the issue but then that doesn't explain why the FE has the lowest performance despite nearly the highest clocks and the 600W power limit.  @W1zzard can you explain?


----------



## HenrySomeone (Oct 15, 2022)

The Von Matrices said:


> I'm perplexed about the overclocking results.  The FPS rating of all the cards seems to be completely uncorrelated with the core or memory clocks.  I was thinking it was the power limit causing the issue but then that doesn't explain why the FE has the lowest performance despite nearly the highest clocks and the 600W power limit.  @W1zzard can you explain?


That is weird indeed. And also the much higher idle, multi-monitor and media playback consumption on most of the AIB models, sometimes nearly double that of the Founders.


----------



## masterkaj (Oct 15, 2022)

Is the thermal testing done in a case or open bench? I only saw a note that the noise measurements were done on an open bench.


----------



## _Joe98 (Oct 16, 2022)

Does anyone know if the gaming x trio 4090 shares the same VRM as the Suprim X 4090? If the pcb is identical, performance should be same. I know the Suprim x has better cooling but I’m going to watercool anyway


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2022)

masterkaj said:


> Is the thermal testing done in a case or open bench? I only saw a note that the noise measurements were done on an open bench.


Same open bench


----------



## desiprofessor (Oct 18, 2022)

What are people's thoughts. I've got a 5900x with Gskill Samsung Bdie Trident Z neo DDR4 32gb ram, 3800mhz CL14, and the Suprim X 4090. Loving it so far.

I strictly game at 4k, but am wondering if my cpu is powerful enough. Do I need to make the jump to the 5800x3d? My average, and high fps numbers are within range, my concern is the 1 percent lows and smoothness. Ovbiously the 5900x is a very powerful CPU, and completely demolishes the 5800x3d in multi workloads. Thing is, I strictly use this computer for gaming, browsing, minor lightroom editing (really not much, with being a busy parent, and working).

Should I wait a year and get a Ryzen 7000 series, or an Intel 13th gen. Just wondering how much the cpu bottlenecking will affect my pc and gaming experience. I know one user on here has similar specs as mine.

IMO, it's either stay the course, upgrade to a 5800x3d, or wait for 6-12 months and upgrade to 13th gen Intel or Ryzen 7000 series.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## THU31 (Oct 19, 2022)

Well, are you noticing any problems with 1% lows? I doubt it if you are gaming in 4K. If you notice any slowdowns, bring up the RTSS overlay and monitor the CPU  and GPU usage.

I think completely replacing your platform right now is a terrible idea. You could definitely sidegrade to a 5800X3D if you notice any CPU-related slowdowns, but I would wait for the 7000 X3D chips. Those might offer a huge performance boost.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 19, 2022)

desiprofessor said:


> What are people's thoughts. I've got a 5900x with Gskill Samsung Bdie Trident Z neo DDR4 32gb ram, 3800mhz CL14, and the Suprim X 4090. Loving it so far.
> 
> I strictly game at 4k, but am wondering if my cpu is powerful enough. Do I need to make the jump to the 5800x3d? My average, and high fps numbers are within range, my concern is the 1 percent lows and smoothness. Ovbiously the 5900x is a very powerful CPU, and completely demolishes the 5800x3d in multi workloads. Thing is, I strictly use this computer for gaming, browsing, minor lightroom editing (really not much, with being a busy parent, and working).
> 
> ...



Well looking at the new article @W1zzard has posted you are certainly CPU limited, wait for the 5800X3D update and go from there!









						RTX 4090 & 53 Games: Ryzen 7 5800X vs Core i9-12900K Review
					

We test the NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 with 53 games at three resolutions, comparing the AMD Ryzen 7 5800X against the Intel Core i9-12900K. The idea here is to get a feel for how much graphics performance is lost by a weaker processor.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah European pricing seems to be crazy ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that Canada is any better $2700


----------



## HTC (Oct 19, 2022)

@W1zzard 

It appears MSI's price has changed: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...n-a-week-underpriced-just-for-reviews.300000/

Will the price / performance charts as well as conclusion on the relevant part be changed to reflect this?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2022)

Not sure yet, updating pricing and text all the time is complicated for so many reviews .. let's wait a bit and see what happens.


----------



## desiprofessor (Oct 19, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> Well looking at the new article @W1zzard has posted you are certainly CPU limited, wait for the 5800X3D update and go from there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5800x3d update? You mean reviews with it? Or is there any update coming for cpu, firmware wise?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 20, 2022)

desiprofessor said:


> 5800x3d update? You mean reviews with it? Or is there any update coming for cpu, firmware wise?



I mean W1zz will test a 5800X3D with a 4090 at some point soon, worth waiting to check out the results.


----------



## desiprofessor (Oct 20, 2022)

Fluffmeister said:


> I mean W1zz will test a 5800X3D with a 4090 at some point soon, worth waiting to check out the results.


Just read this, wow what an article. Such wonderful work, really looking forward to the 5800x3d test. Hopefully he does that before fast ram.


----------



## Crylune (Jan 8, 2023)

I managed to get this at 1750 euro, which, considering the MSRP, Europe tax and the premium model, was a good deal. I was in the market for the best of the best from both companies, and AMD's 7900 XTX with its issues and insane price of 1700 euro here in Europe, for the Sapphire Nitro model, was a no-go. But this, this was a great purchase.

I love this thing. "Suprimely" quiet, runs cool with the silent BIOS, handles 450W just fine and there is almost NO coil whine compared to my previous ASUS 6900 XT TUF which screamed when the power draw went above 250W. Best graphics card I've ever owned, in all areas, easily.


----------

